# mygoldendoe - deer, rabbits, &more(?)



## mygoldendoe (Dec 2, 2016)

I figured starting a journal would be kinda cool. But who knows, it may end up like my r.l. journals and just be three pages of rambling over the way a chair made me feel.. all well, let's get on with the introduction:
I'm 29. From Jackson co Alabama. Me and my husband (G) have two little boys (J & N). My husband and I normally hunt deer and wild hog on 2 seperate familys private property but with his work and the odd weather lately it's been slim sightings and even so they had spots (we don't shoot when they still have spots so we don't hurt population) so we decided to supplement our meat stores with rabbit. My dad had an empty hutch we could use & we bought 4 (1male 3female) meat rabbits in the livestock section of our local gathering place for buy/sell/trading. We figured his hutch would hold us the week until we finished building our set up. Its got them on the same platform but seperated..
I'm the main care taker of these rabbits. Me, the girl who fully admits shes terrified of them. (I was bit as a child) I think the fact that the temporary hutch is way too tall for me exacerbates this feeling. But iv been trying to over come it by trying to pet them, and bringing them some leafy grasses and weeds as treats. But their coming toward me sniffing and trying to stand on my arm and poking out the door of hutch freaks me out. i'm hoping to learn more about their body language and techniques for dealing with different situations with them so I can make us each feel secure with each other. I still want to give them fun life since they will give us their meat and fur later. 
I'm wondering if learning to tan rabbit fur is anything like deer? since I do alot of art and things (draw paint watercolorpencil sculpt sew spinyarn crochet and knit bookmaking) I kinda hope to store up pelts to make a few things with them to sell at local buy/sell/trade stalls with my other things...
Anywho I gonna go call the town hall to see if my area can have pinned ducks bc this summer we may end up turning our old unused walk-in doghouse into a Muscovy duck house..


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi! Welcome from Indiana


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 2, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Bruce (Dec 2, 2016)

@mygoldendoe 

You might not want to get too friendly with your future dinner. Kinda makes it hard to send them to freezer camp. Of course it is also best to not be afraid of your future dinner


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 2, 2016)

Great start to your journal! Hope you get a shot at an adult deer or two. Goes a long way to help fill the freezer. mighty tasty too


----------



## Kaye (Dec 3, 2016)

mygoldendoe said:


> I figured starting a journal would be kinda cool. But who knows, it may end up like my r.l. journals and just be three pages of rambling over the way a chair made me feel.. all well, let's get on with the introduction:
> I'm 29. From Jackson co Alabama. Me and my husband (G) have two little boys (J & N). My husband and I normally hunt deer and wild hog on 2 seperate familys private property but with his work and the odd weather lately it's been slim sightings and even so they had spots (we don't shoot when they still have spots so we don't hurt population) so we decided to supplement our meat stores with rabbit. My dad had an empty hutch we could use & we bought 4 (1male 3female) meat rabbits in the livestock section of our local gathering place for buy/sell/trading. We figured his hutch would hold us the week until we finished building our set up. Its got them on the same platform but seperated..
> I'm the main care taker of these rabbits. Me, the girl who fully admits shes terrified of them. (I was bit as a child) I think the fact that the temporary hutch is way too tall for me exacerbates this feeling. But iv been trying to over come it by trying to pet them, and bringing them some leafy grasses and weeds as treats. But their coming toward me sniffing and trying to stand on my arm and poking out the door of hutch freaks me out. i'm hoping to learn more about their body language and techniques for dealing with different situations with them so I can make us each feel secure with each other. I still want to give them fun life since they will give us their meat and fur later.
> I'm wondering if learning to tan rabbit fur is anything like deer? since I do alot of art and things (draw paint watercolorpencil sculpt sew spinyarn crochet and knit bookmaking) I kinda hope to store up pelts to make a few things with them to sell at local buy/sell/trade stalls with my other things...
> Anywho I gonna go call the town hall to see if my area can have pinned ducks bc this summer we may end up turning our old unused walk-in doghouse into a Muscovy duck house..


Welcome and good luck!! I can actually see your point of being afraid of them. I can't handle a hampster bc every time I have ever touched one it bit me. I actually threw my brother's hampster and he died the next day.
I tend to ramble myself sometimes....
Anyway, back to rabbits. How old are your buns?? They were together when you bought them?? It usually takes around 30 days gestation before they give birth (kindle), so if they're old enough you may have babies (kits) in about a month.
As far as your hutch, you want to be able to reach the back of the cage. So I'd shorten it. I'm 5'2 and I'm fairly certain I couldn't reach the door of your hutch. Lol
Just remember that you are wayyyy bigger than they are. They react out of fear, not meanness. They usually scratch and growl before they even think of biting, so remember that. Reach past the scratch and growl and hold her down between her ears, not to much pressure, but enough that she can't get away. This is how they establish dominance, by mounting each other and making the point by not letting the other up. After she (or he) calms down, you are Alfa.


----------



## Kaye (Dec 3, 2016)

And as far as deer in the freezer: good luck. The past two days and we have two down. 10 pt and a HUGE doe. They're just starting to move here in Jefferson county. So I feel like your husband has plenty of time left for taking a big one to freezer camp!!


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi from Arkansas. Rabbits usually don't bite as has been mentioned. Animals, wasp, bees, etc. seem to react to fear. I know it's hard to fight the fear but begin by offering treats and petting. One cage is wayyyy under sized for that many bunnies but you know that. I too am looking to raise some meat rabbits. I'm hoping to find someone who wants to just get out from under them and give me their cages, equipment, rabbits, etc. or at least a good price on all. Rabbits are easy to butcher and the furs can be used to make stuff but I think you need to tan them different then a tougher hide would. I'm sure you can find something on the internet about it though. I've often thought a rabbit fur throw would be lovely but then I probably would hate the hair on the furniture, lol. Uses for rabbit fur could be searched on the net as well.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 3, 2016)

Kaye said:


> And as far as deer in the freezer: good luck. The past two days and we have two down. 10 pt and a HUGE doe. They're just starting to move here in Jefferson county. So I feel like your husband has plenty of time left for taking a big one to freezer camp!!


 Aw those sound awesome @Kaye. We usually get at least 4 adults each year but last year we got 2 and a huge hog. But like last year, there's alot of over hunting (and probably illegal) on the property next to the private one we shoot at so it's hendering the herd on ours.
But I'm not sure how old they are. The person I bought them from had them all in the cramped travel cage and said he received them as a trade so was eager to sell..I was happy to have my dads hutch for temporary holding bc I assumed they would be pregnant that way. We're almost done with their permanent holding, the rain kinda stalled us a bit.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 3, 2016)

lcertuche said:


> Hi from Arkansas. Rabbits usually don't bite as has been mentioned. Animals, wasp, bees, etc. seem to react to fear. I know it's hard to fight the fear but begin by offering treats and petting. One cage is wayyyy under sized for that many bunnies but you know that. I too am looking to raise some meat rabbits. I'm hoping to find someone who wants to just get out from under them and give me their cages, equipment, rabbits, etc. or at least a good price on all. Rabbits are easy to butcher and the furs can be used to make stuff but I think you need to tan them different then a tougher hide would. I'm sure you can find something on the internet about it though. I've often thought a rabbit fur throw would be lovely but then I probably would hate the hair on the furniture, lol. Uses for rabbit fur could be searched on the net as well.


Well this bunny growls and lunges at me and has bit and scratches my husband when he went to restock water and food tonight. I think if they keep behavior up and are pregnant then I'll probably cull parents and just start over with the babies so that I have rabbits that are used to handling...I can't wait to get them in their permanent housing. I think they'll be happier that way too. So hopefully their behavior will get better


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 3, 2016)

My neighbor whose around 80 came by to check on our rabbits again today. He said he hadn't had any since childhood and had loved them. We told him when the time came we would be happy to give him some. He got soo happy at the offer and said he'd teach us how to make his moms rabbit gravy and rabbit stew recipe. I think that's a fair deal lol

Here's a sketch of our housing set up..it'll be cages in a shed like thing with doors.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 3, 2016)

Just be aware that this doe's offspring may just as nasty as she is. Behavior can be passed. It's freezer camp here for any with nasty attitudes.


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 4, 2016)

Stress of being moved, and being in with the other does and male could definitely affect her disposition. If she still acts this way after separated then send her to freezer camp.

I would never keep a vicious animal no matter. This kind of trait is often passed on to the next generation. If you are giving it away be sure and let them know. I had a friend whose 5 year old brother had his finger bit off. Auctions are often where people dump the worst of their critters.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 6, 2016)

I LOVE that we are getting so much deserved rain after a, what, 6month drought. But man, being patient for a chance to finish working on the rabbit set up is eating at me..and looking at other ppls similar setup on YouTube isn't helping me any. Lol. All well guess I'll finish crocheting this unicorn. The deadline is coming up and if I want paid I need to finish, I don't think I'll be able to work on it at all tomorrow if they end up giving me anesthesia for my egd. Havibg that done and watching a toddler and a baby. Eh not looking for to that!  Thank goodness my momma has a vacation day to help out! Aren't momma's the greatest?!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 7, 2016)

Joined a fb group that came highly recommended on its knowledge and resource database. Make a post to introduce myself and the rabbits but first comments are from someone who has to prove to me the wire I'm using is wrong and that  the temp set up is all wrong & i should special order out..
it's what everyone locally uses so I don't see the issue, it's the same type wire that's been in my father's hutch for over 6yrs and no problems with his either...and the only other option I have in this small a square locally is coated in green stuff which I know can be chewed off...
when I even considered ordering it was same gauge wire, same size of 1/2" by 1/2" square only difference was mines galvanised but not after welding. But online cost an arm & leg more before shipping..
I figure if it's good enough for my dad & the locals to use (and not demand the store carry another type) it's good enough for me.

After further reading the fb group I see they are mostly pet owners and hardly half are outside..I'm surprised a group named in capital letters as a meat group would be against raising outside let alone on a reasonable material that it's used by so many...
Does everyone trying to find a couple reliable community to have on hand come across this many duds? Or am I part of the unlucky few? 3hrs sleep with a hyper 3yr old makes me kinda look forward to the anesthesia later today


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 7, 2016)

Don't feel like the 'Lone Stranger'....many have left other 'Groups' and have found there way here....it is a really Great 'Community'!! ....I don't have any rabbits...just goats, chickens, and ducks....and cats...so I have experienced several other 'Groups'....but, have discontinued all of them for This one........sure hope the test goes well for ya and 'Moms' are invaluable thru out one's 'Life'!!....


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 7, 2016)

Many of those rabbit groups are anti eating them, anti wire bottomed cages and anti cages in general... At least from what I remember... Take everything you hear with a grain of salt. What works for one, will not work for another. I have done potty trained, colonized, wire cages, solid bottoms and inside rabbits. Even ones outside in pens. SOme rabbits did great alone, others needed a buddy. SOme did awesome on strictly pelleted feed, others grass and others needed more supplemental feeding to keep weight. I raised pets/show animals and never had to send one to the freezer but I would have any unsold pet qualities in a heart beat or any nasty mean ones. I gave them a slight pass if they were pregnant or nursing if they lunged and growled, even scratch but biting was never ok. Ever.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh, and welcome from Northern Minnesota! LOL


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 7, 2016)

I guess I had thought since I was lucky enough to find this place first, I could double my resources with a group labeled meat rabbits n capital letters...All well, guess I don't need to expand mynetwork for learning tooo quickly


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2016)

You sure that wasn't "MEET RABBITS"?? 

Some people are poor spellers


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 7, 2016)

Bruce said:


> You sure that wasn't "MEET RABBITS"??
> 
> Some people are poor spellers


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 7, 2016)

Lots of grains of salt. Too many "experts" of all kinds on the internet. If you find something works for you don't change because of these "experts".


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep. In another forum we often use the phrase "They say". Usually when referencing something that "They" wouldn't go for because that isn't the way it has always been done so can't possibly be good let alone better.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 7, 2016)

Lol Bruce that was a much needed laugh!

I got to looking online to try to find out more about breeds. I think it would be safe to assume I have a NZ red Cross as the quoted momma.. a lilac, a lilac cross, and another cross of the lilac w/something creme..tomorrow i gobna try take better photos before their cage cleaning.
I really don't care what kind I have but for the sake of record keeping I'd like to have something listed under breed. Now to head on over to past threads and see what all's been said on tattooing and all


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 8, 2016)

So here some photos before cleaning..


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 8, 2016)

Last for today


----------



## Bruce (Dec 8, 2016)

Look at all the cute bunnies! Is it Easter already??


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 9, 2016)

It's 27 outside. Why do I still forget to put my shoes on to check on the rabbits? I guess it not getting cold til late January last year really messed with my head


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh, I love the bunny pics. I want so much to get back into rabbits. I'm still trying to decide about cage options. I was thinking tractors but most people with rabbits say it doesn't work well for raising litters which is what I want. Meat, meat, and more meat.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't plan to tractor bc I have a 95lb dog. (His mom was a chocolate lab but his dad was a black spotted st Bernard mutt) but we also have stray dogs so I'll be happy when our "shed" is set up. Right now the temporary hutch is way to tall for even me. But yeah tractoring is too easy for rats, snakes and other things to get to your babies..


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 10, 2016)

Wanting this guys set up, looks nice!!


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 11, 2016)

PVC pipe is not hard to work with. I imagine you could rig it up easy enough. I've see this done with chickens before.


----------



## Kaye (Dec 12, 2016)

Some encouragement with the deer hunting: 
Don't give up. Rut's not even here yet!!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 12, 2016)

Congrats! That's a nice looking young 8 point   I'm sure he's going to make many very delicious meals!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 13, 2016)

Kaye said:


> Some encouragement with the deer hunting:
> Don't give up. Rut's not even here yet!!


Beautiful!!  We haven't given up, we just having poor luck. Hopefully it'll get better as it gets colder


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice! Our hunting season is over.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 21, 2016)

Hunting hasnt been fruitful yet. Those stupid spotlighting four-wheelers hunting on the club property next to the one we hunt is killing our chances but atleast they hopefully got caught when they were reported.
The day before yesterday my neighbors 4 yappy chi dogs heard me filling the rabbits water bottle in my backyard. They live two houses down across the street and came running over barking like always so I ran over to hopefully discourage any barking right Infront of the rabbits. I was surprised their owner was actually out there with them and told her how they always harrass me and my dog while he's trying to do his thing. (she's seen them do it to us and all the other neighbors but just stands there) She still wasn't making any effort to quiet them or shoo them or anything..So I told her if they came onto my property again like that I would shoot them with paintball gun (they are like 3lbs and stay outside so I think a BB gun might be more damage than on a bigger dog) she didn't say anything but right then her yappiest one who chases everyone bit my calf. Thankfully it was just a pinch bc I wore layers in the cold. But the surprise of it and pain (bc things hurt more when ur cold) made me hollar out, which my son heard and opened the door and let out my dog. Her face reminded me that she was afraid of big dogs (and honestly I think she's afraid of her lil ones to). Ace stood tail wagging and whining (like how puppies do when they want something)  right beside me head under my hand so I grabbed his collar so she'd feel more secure. She finally started to back up and slightly bent to shoo her dogs. It aggravated her yappiest one and when it got close ace actually growled. She shooed them more and they left. All that barking ringing in my ears as I called county animal control to learn what I could lawfully do. And my threat was his first suggestion so not looking forward to that but atleast all day yesterday she had kept them inside. I dunno why she lets em run loose. They bark at ppls doors when they leave the heavy door open but glass one shut. Run in road and chase ppl who walk or walk their dogs. Everyone complains bout them. Atleast the man said "give them my number and tell them to talk to me if they have a problem with it" so I feel like someone would take up for me.
But all day yesterday and today my 7mo old has a 102 fever that he's fighting to keep down. He teething and miserable. My normally mellow quiet baby is grumpy and crying (or screaming out) every so often unless I can help him doze off. Hurts my heart to see. I just wish I could feel the teeth that the Dr says are coming in. All well as much as I over worry I'm sure I'd still worry even if I felt a tooth.
Atleast my rabbits are doing good. Their new cages are almost ready to move in, we just gotta finish their shelter this weekend if it'll not rain. (Telling myself not to complain bout rain at this point, it's just hard since it's throwing our attempts to set up their new shelter)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 21, 2016)

You are a better neighbor than me....because I would've told her if that dog bites me again I'd punt it like a Football and if they were caught back on my property they wouldn't Return...I wouldn't use a paintball gun either....if others won't take responsibility for their animals they don't need to have them....I threatened an aunt one time that had a poodle that did everything but bite me...she took the dog and left it at her daughters...


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 21, 2016)

Well I was mostly was thinking I need to make sure I follow the law on this bc iv already got problems with another neighbors who live across from me cuz their kids come onto my property to shoot squirrels. The neighbors kids down the road come with them so it's 5 kids piled on a four-wheeler. I've already walked over verbily warning the dad since telling the kids hasn't worked all year. The day I came home from dropping off my dog for his heartworm treatment (had to leave him for a week over a hour away; so was already upset) I found two of them walking out from behind my house and that was their last straw. The law gets called after that. I should have done it when his kids were shooting bb rifle toward my front yard from theirs but I didnt. I just told them to stop. Their Mom don't listen to me at all and i was gonna go bug their dad about it when he got off work like I did last time but when he got home he caught them shooting towards the other neighbors pool and I saw alot of waving of arms and him pointing to my house, yanking of the rifle and shoo-in. And since they were setting up for cook out he went grabbed a beer. Poor dude works alot and has to put up with alot.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 21, 2016)

Well I think ya have gone above and beyond....next time it is time to call the Law and let them handle it cause obviously there isn't any 'Respect' being taught down the street...and if the parents have no Control, then anything you do will only escalate the 'Retaliation' factor and you certainly don't want that....faced a similar situation when I used to live in a neighborhood....the Sheriff deputies got their Attention finally....wish ya the best for sure!!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry you're dealing with all that crap. It's a drain on you for sure. It can also cause liability issues if something happens on your property. I would suggest getting the law involved, if only to document what's going on for down the road. Hope your baby gets better soon. A sick child (even teething) is the pits.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 21, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well I think ya have gone above and beyond....next time it is time to call the Law and let them handle it cause obviously there isn't any 'Respect' being taught down the street...and if the parents have no Control, then anything you do will only escalate the 'Retaliation' factor and you certainly don't want that....faced a similar situation when I used to live in a neighborhood....the Sheriff deputies got their Attention finally....wish ya the best for sure!!


I plan to if anything continues. I'm soo ready to move to my husband's land. It's crappy when the deed says no trailers even on foundation. Of course 2pages of it was more controlling hog raising than anything. Just one of the many on the list of "if only I won the lottery" lol decent sized house on his land. All the equipment we need for the small farming  and enough put back to continue to pay land taxs down the road to insure we keep it lol aw big dreams, big dreams..


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 21, 2016)

It doesn't sound like the land is zoned for Agriculture and there are manufactured homes that aren't trailers and they can be in the 'Ball Park' of the cost of a trailer too.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 21, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Sorry you're dealing with all that crap. It's a drain on you for sure. It can also cause liability issues if something happens on your property. I would suggest getting the law involved, if only to document what's going on for down the road. Hope your baby gets better soon. A sick child (even teething) is the pits.


Yes I had planned too. My husband's uncle is still on the force (my dads retired) so when I'm ready for an official report he'll be ready to assist me. Hoping everything will be nice and relaxed for Christmas and New year's . I couldn't imagine putting up with all that plus teething baby and all the incoming family. Woo wee no thank you


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 21, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It doesn't sound like the land is zoned for Agriculture and there are manufactured homes that aren't trailers and they can be in the 'Ball Park' of the cost of a trailer too.


 It is zoned for it. As it's nothing but farms all round that area. Its just the man who sold the land was more interested in protecting his hog sales  to limit compition. Smart on his part tho. Glad we don't wanna raise pigs or Wed have alot of guildlines to follow lol
I'll definitely have too look into those type homes bc we can afford anything more than trailer type housing prices. Not unless we should our current house first.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 21, 2016)

Usually those kind of clauses in a sells contract are for a stated period of time and then Expires...if the Civil and Criminal laws are not Violated then an indiviual can't stipulate forever what happens of the land....especially if it is Paid off and the seller isn't the Financier....and if he is then a Refinance will end his 'Control'....that is, unless the Laws have changed that much and I was unaware....it is still the US after all.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 21, 2016)

My husband's grandfather sold a bunch of parcels on a pond locally.  He put it in the deed to the property. It still stands many years later so I don't know if there is a way around that after a certain period of time or not.  Weird about the pig farming rules though! 

@CntryBoy777 I think it's more permanent in the deed than in a contract between the two parties.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 21, 2016)

Never have faced that one before...now ya got me interested in this.....bet @Latestarter , @Bruce , or @greybeard  could shed some 'Light' on it.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 21, 2016)

Got me but if the town doesn't have zoning regs against manufactured homes on foundations, I don't know that someone selling a single parcel can do so. You could potentially challenge that clause is court if necessary. Easier if you can find cases where similar clauses have been found unenforcible and just show them to the guy. Tell him you aren't going to drag a 1960's rat trap over and live in it. There are some truly fancy "trailers" made these days. They may look like a standard mobile home on the outside simply due to the restrictions of roadway width but they don't have to look like "trailer trash lives here". Heck a "basic" stick built ranch home doesn't look any different than a double wide.

Covenants like that at are more usual if there is a neighborhood association that makes rules that apply to all. For instance, the 8 houses up the hill are on a private road. The land used to belong to the property we live on until the prior owners chunked it off. Their rules say "no poultry". I have no idea why. Near as I can tell they could have llamas (specified in fact), pigs, horses maybe even cattle but not poultry. They could, of course, change their association rules according to whatever method they have to do so. 

With regard to the yappy dogs that aren't kept home, I would have reported the lady and the dog that bit you. They have been a longstanding problem for the neighborhood and don't deserve "one free pass". Her dogs are an annoyance to many and she knows it. That bite report will put the dog on a short list. The lady would be told that if the dog bites anyone else it will be destroyed (different places might have different "number of bites"). That might be enough that she will keep them on her own property. If you don't feel like shooting it with a "weapon" of any sort, capture it the next time it comes on your property and take it to the nearest shelter, no matter how far away that is. Since she knows she isn't properly keeping her dogs at home, I don't think I would even tell her you did so. Let her think her "precious" dog got run over somewhere. Let her sweat. If it has tags, they might call her to come get it. That can get pretty expensive, again she might be convinced to keep them at home. BTW, if you are concerned a BB gun would damage the dogs, I've not ever "played" paintball but I gather they can sting pretty good. Might do some serious damage to a 3 pound rat at close distance. Maybe a "super soaker" instead? And given her lack of desire to control her dogs at all, were I walking down the road and her dog(s) came on the attack (even if they stop short) I would likely give them the same treatment @CntryBoy777 suggested, try to land them on her doorstep  Not quite the same as a dog that gets out one time and harasses people.

The kids across the street?? Wow. I would call the law on them. Trespassing on your property. Shooting toward your house? Better the law comes down on them before someone gets hurt.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 21, 2016)

Thinking about this some more, the issue with the yappy dogs is, of course (and is almost always) the owner, not the dogs. So maybe we don't punt the dogs back to her house. People like @Southern by choice and @BrendaMNgri who have a lot of dog training experience might have ideas that are actually useful. But I would think that soaking the dogs every time they come on your property wouldn't chance physically damaging them and perhaps they would decide they really don't want to come harass you after all. If all the neighbors did the same, they might stay home. Of course these dogs will still bark at you from their yard, still be annoying but at least not on YOUR property. I would carry the soaker for "protection" on the street if they come out after people.

I will say (with respect to people who have tiny dogs that are NOT nutballs) I have no use for them. They seem to feel they need to act BIG because they are small. Yip and yap at anything. There was a mini dachshund that lived next to us at our prior house. Keep in mind the lots were ~44'x100', you sneezed outside and the neighbors' wind chimes would ring . That dog would yip and bark at me from inside the house anytime I was in my yard. Mind you their yard was not fenced and they didn't let the dog out unless it was on a leash going for a walk. Yip and bark then too, in the presence of the owner and on a leash. I was no threat to it but it felt the need to "guard" against me anyway even though I was on my property and it was NOT on its property any longer.


----------



## Kaye (Dec 22, 2016)

Modular homes. Some of these are very much 'houses'. 
I support you 100% on your opinion.
My dog is a protection dog. She no doubt would have ate that little ankle biter. (I do have to let my neighbors know that she is for my daughter's and my safety and protection). It just so happens that she's usually VERY good with smaller animals, until they make me cry out or bite me. 
Sorry you have to deal with that!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 22, 2016)

I am sorry you are going through all of this and hope the little one is feeling better soon! 

I lived with an absolute nut job of a mini dauchsund..... Nightmare of an unstable little beast. I too am not a fan of little dogs but not all are bad. It's just a personal preference. I will never own a mini dauchshund tho.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 27, 2016)

Well I have caught the crud my husband and ssooo many friends and family have.. praying my kids don't get it.
Good news is the co-worker is wanting to rid of a rabbit he acquired. I first found out they were keeping it for his nephew. I warned against it as hes the same age as my oldest (3) also explained about rabbit hormones and territorial..2weeks later they told us they want it gone bc the boy got bit when he was "pestering" it. I told them I'd gladly take it.
Next night I find an ad online for woman selling 2proven (supposedly pedigree) NZ couple with all cages and supplies. Great price, we just have to drive 2hrs into GA...I talked with her and they eat same diet as my current rabbits and she said she's only selling bc both her and husband have back issues and looking into rough futures that rabbits wouldn't fit into. We pick them up Saturday..It's a killer deal considering cage size and already proven a good breeding pair.they are gorgeous too. Solid black female and solid white male. They definitely look older than mine as the female has a dewlap thing but they look the same size as mine..I'll know for sure when we get them and weigh them.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 27, 2016)

Sounds like some great Christmas presents presented themselves


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 27, 2016)

Yep! I could easily see these rabbits turning into being like my love of yarn. So much loveliness not enough space or money for it. Lol


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 30, 2016)

Loving how much my rabbits response happily at the door for their fresh grasses and weeds..Much more eager than the pellets. I know the ones I feed them are OK for ppl to eat also and im starting to wonder what all the fuss is about lol. I guess I'll look up how some are cooked and how they taste before I try them. Who knows I may like them ><


----------



## Kaye (Dec 30, 2016)

Congrats on all the bunny business!! They creep into your heart and snuggle into your soul... you have a 3year old?? I do too!! She has been a really good 'help' in all of this. And her (supervised) playing with them has a lot to do with the socializing and handling them, making them amazing pets.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 31, 2016)

Kaye said:


> Congrats on all the bunny business!! They creep into your heart and snuggle into your soul... you have a 3year old?? I do too!! She has been a really good 'help' in all of this. And her (supervised) playing with them has a lot to do with the socializing and handling them, making them amazing pets.


Haha yep my husband says I'm obsessed with them already. And yes I do have a three year old and an 8mo old. So far I haven't let J help bc they were still trying to get used to me. But now that my buck finally figured out how to mate he has sprayed me a lil bit less (not enough IMO) he atleast comes over with the other two wanting petting now. I think I won them over with the weeds. For rabbits that weren't messed with alot before I got them I'm hoping they will trust me enough to let me check kits early. I want J's help with the babies bc atleast with them I don't have to worry bout past learned behavior


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 1, 2017)

Went to pick the rabbits yesterday and the male was sooo friendly! He loved to cuddle and I held him petting til my husband said we needed to head back out. They had named them faith & warrior. The female stomped at me so I haven't really  tried messing with her. But they both need their nails trimmed so I'm probably gonna try that tomorrow after she's had more time to settle. Faith has minimum goldish copper flecking on her lower hindquarters so she's not completely sold black. I'm so excited to think of the color combinations her and the others can have in future. Here they are in the garage aka quarantine. I know I photographed in way that looks like they in same cage but they aren't. his is 30x30 but hers is bigger


----------



## Kaye (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful!! And if you can get a rabbit upside down it puts them into a 'trance' this will allow you to clip their nails. Have your husband help you if possible.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 1, 2017)

And that buck will show possible colors for every female he's been bred to. He is a very handsome boy and perfect for test breeding for color/pattern. I'm excited for the possibilities!! I would want to breed him to every doe I have. Lol


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow only thought sharks did that, good to know before we try tomorrow! Thanks Kaye!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 1, 2017)

Finally stopped raining so I could photograph that we got the rabbit shed posts in yesterday before the storm..


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 1, 2017)

FIY  -- deed restrictions are for the duration of the property and can be just about "anything" .   One of the weirdest I've seen was a man who sold several small acreage lots which were zoned AG & horses allowed.   He had a deed restriction of NO BARNS being built on a lot.    Hmmmm.......all valid and always a part of the property from one owner to next.     If your property says "trailer" you should be ok with a modular/prebuilt as they come in without the wheels & such as they are not intended to be moved with such.   

Something else....in some areas you can find houses that are being sold/demolished for other land use.   This can be cost effective depending upon where you live, the distance, route needed for move, etc.   Just a thought.  Prices generally far less to buy, move, reset than similar new.   I have seen them for free if you move it.


Love the buns.   Somehow I just think you will have issues when it is time for freezer camp  .  Many grocery stores do sell rabbit meat, frozen almost always.   But, you can cook and taste.   I'd say probably as versatile as chicken, about same type recipes, also.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for that info, I hadn't considered moving an already built home.
Iv ate plenty rabbit growing up. I left dads rabbits alone tho bc his would bite


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 3, 2017)

So the two new NZ have been spending quarantine in my garage. And the female reeeaaally hates the sound of the door opening but the way storage was set up it' was the only way to reach them up until now (I rearranged storage tonight) I noticed that she pulled her fur out. I did get her nesting box when I bought her but she told me they hadnt been bred in months. I'm worried bc I hadn't gotten any nest bedding yet as I'm waiting til paycheck this week...I would think she was used to the garage door by now...hmm


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 6, 2017)

Had to buy some Timothy hay and we just quickly bought some at tsc...Are store bought hay always this finely shredded?? My rabbits keep pulling it out to and since it comes out easier a lot just falls to waste. -----
Last night was first forecast for snow so I had G put two fuzzy socks on each water bottle (thank God I kept all those miss matched socks) and I'm noticing that the new water bottles we got (pin tip that opens at top for free access to pour without disassembling from cage) freezes faster than the ball roller kind..It had ice in it where as the others didn't. Water flowed easily tho so that was nice. I'm glad he took to it as easily as he did..
-----
Ace did great getting his last heartworm treatment. I hated the 2hr drive for his free treatment but he made it worth it. I am still very thankful running across the free clinic event that the Native American group a town over held for the pets bc without it I never would have known. Such a blessing for free treatment bc he quoted me a 500-1500$ price tag depending on severity of which still not guaranteed survival. He had me worried over his sickly look but we actually caught it before major spreading. I am very proud he's got his base condition back and up to his goofy fun loving self again. I love how good a car rider he is too. Maybe more trips are called for.
------
Also had time to turn my sister's too tight pants into a skirt via scrap material from my aunt. I don't wear pants and quality denim skirts are soooo expensive. Especially ones that don't have slits up past the knee to fix..Saves me soo much money!


----------



## TAH (Jan 6, 2017)

Have yoiu ever looked into swap.com? They have jean skirts fornpretty cheap a lot.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 6, 2017)

Naw I didn't know they had an online thing. Ill have to look into it more. 
Our church started holding swaps, but it's still only a twice a year type thing. Atleast these I get are free or no more than 3$. Just thee time and cost of thread, which goes pretty far now that iv been doing it for few years


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 9, 2017)

Finally warm enough to leave the tarps off on one side today. (Other than their ventilation area at bottom)  
They spent fri-sun with it down so when I lifted it their expressions were simular to what I'd expect from a vampire lol
 Iv lived in Alabama all my life and i still find it baffling that a 35f weekend btwn 70f weeks is normal in winter. Weather is so odd. It's 40f right now (predicted 65 tomorrow) some are hopping round or bathing or sunning lol I think after they adjusted to light they happy to see sunlight after three days shut up under a tarp.

I dropped one of our new water bottles and it cracked. It wasn't even frozen. It was indoors all night and I was taking it out to the rabbits as a switch for frozen one..So mad. I didn't think these new ones would break so easily. ...

one good news is the newer bunny, faith, loves my son's old baby toy. it's keeping her from pulling at her cage. I use sticks for my others but she didn't like them. This one is a good one, she plays with it alot.


----------



## lcertuche (Jan 9, 2017)

Different strokes for different folks. Kudos for repurposing a baby toy.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks, the way she was pulling I was afraid she injure her teeth. I didn't want her to make em crooked so she couldn't grind them, i really wanna stave off trimming teeth for as long a possible.


----------



## Calendula (Jan 10, 2017)

Your dog is gorgeous.  So is his heartworm treatment all done? Is he in the clear?

And lovely rabbits. Especially that white buck. I can't wait to see pictures of babies.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes his treatment is completely done now and recieved a clean bill. They gave me a 6mo sample of heartgaurd and said I have to keep him on it religiously now. I know he's feeling better bc he's way more active again and gained his weight back. I love my ace. His eyes win me over every time. I also appreciate when I'm stressed I ain't gotta say nothing he'll walk over and put his head under my hand. He also does this when we're out walking (either n yard or park/fair) like he's just checking in with me. And he also 'hugs' me. He'll headbump my leg (or shoulder if I'm sitting) with all his weight and I'll pet his head and he'll angle his head to where his neck is got all his weight on me and he puts his one paw up on me. Sometimes he'll just walk up and put a paw across my knee. He's super sweet to me. And super patient with any kids.
Hard to believe he was ever littler than my 8lb Yorkie those yrs ago..Now he's a big ol' 95lb giant. When I sit down on ground and he sits beside me he's taller than me.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 14, 2017)

Lord I knew I'd love to have warm weather sooner but January is a bit much. Every one in town is staying sick bc of the hot and then freezing back to hot. I'm glad I stay at home.
Took back the new j-feeders we got at tsc. Them thanks are crappy. The lip that's designed to hold them in a bit is too much and the bottom trough area is angled too much that if they eat it all the way it just sits there unable to refill bc the weight at that angle keeps it in..Got some like my older styled ones at the co-op since they finally restocked. Met one of the older workers today who also ask keeps rabbits and told us about a cage building company who the co-op will use to order ready cut kits if we ever wanted to redo our homemade one. (It stacks, has trays, and guards in it too for about same price as us making it so seemed reasonable.) Told the husband if anyone offered to buy us a rabbit Wed charge lil bit for our old cage and feeder to upgrade later lol
Ran into an uncle who wanted to know how our rabbits coming along..Turns out he's getting chickens and he said he'd like to buy some rabbit off us once we get some up enough to spare. Added "if that's OK with y'all" lol I'm over here like let's just trade instead of pay. 
So one uncle who with chickens, another with cattle, we doing good in having supply from reliable sources lol
Oh and tomorrow is time to start putting the nesting boxes in..Hopefully we'll have babies and not fake pregnancies.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 15, 2017)

Well I went to cut a rabbits nails...My bil was holding her real good. She never caught, we did the lay her on back thing with a towel. Wouldn't you know, the last nail I get too and I get directionally challenged and cut her nail n the quick.  I freak out and wrap the towel around her toe to hold pressure. It's not stopping..Go inside & grab the powder a vet gave us for our dog (it's for wounds and inflamed skin on cats, dogs & horses) pour as much as I can on and the third application it stops the bleeding. We leave her held on her back for a while letting gravity try to help, she's totally chill the whole time-never fighting. hoping she doesn't mess with it or it get infected..She's laying down kinda stretched out, in a relaxed position. Checked on her again and she's still same spot but dozing off. I'm sooo mad at myself. I always have moments where I'm directionally challenged and ends badly. Like I can't even put shoes in a box bc my brain can't figure out to turn them to work..And like I get blue and yellow mixed up. My brain knows blue is blue and yellow is yellow when I paint but if I tell someone out loud blue I get it wrong and say yellow.. Or if someone says bring them a yellow something I'll end up looking for blue one..
Do rabbit heal easily or fast if they cut in the quick? Her cage also isn't one of the new ones we built so I'm worried of infection. Husband thinks overly worried...


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't own rabbits, but have cut the quick on several of my dog's nails a number of times in the past. IMHO, I agree with husband. Relax, this is normally not a death sentence. Your rabbit will bleed, and sometimes depending on how deep you cut, it could seem like an awful lot. If you put an antiseptic powder on the cut quick, she should be just fine. I'd guess she'll heal up pretty fast over the next week or so.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 17, 2017)

Well all this 68-73 weather means we got to work on the shed some more. 
I appreciate that my husband has all the second hours to work but it slows down so many things he wants to do for the house. I wish I had the upper body strength to help him but I don't. Atleast I can pick up and move the cages around should I ever need too.
I love watching the rabbits. How they move and whatnot. Like it seriously makes me want one indoors so I ain't gotta lug all the kids stuff in&out so that they are content in both locations..It'd never happen but I keep thinking about it.
 I think two of my rabbits had false pregnancy bc they aren't as fat like they were..Should it not be real I plan to breed them with my male NZ.. 
Here's a laughable photo of rabbit mid yawn..See they don't look as fat as they were getting before


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 17, 2017)

I love her ears best for some reason lol


----------



## Kaye (Jan 17, 2017)

mygoldendoe said:


> I love her ears best for some reason lol


Beautiful!!


----------



## Kaye (Jan 17, 2017)

Rabbits are easy to breed, until you try to breed them. Lol


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2017)

That is what my Dad and Stepmother found out. Breed like rabbits? HAH! They even heard of people taking the rabbits for a ride in the car to get them in the mood. No idea why that would do it.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 17, 2017)

Aw Bruce I laughed so hard when I pictured that!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 18, 2017)

So yeah that brand new water feeder I dropped on the tile and cracked is fixed..I cut pieces of a plastic soda bottle cap and melted it over the crack. It ain't pretty but it works


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2017)

love it! save money, time, landfill space!


----------



## Kaye (Jan 18, 2017)

Awesome!! A fellow crafter. What works isn't always pretty. But this is something that can save you a lot of money!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Back in the Day" it'd be called a Hot patch...of course it was on rubber back then, not very much Plastic around.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 20, 2017)

@Kaye asked to see some of my handspun stuff.. first I learned on a support spindle. And then I decided to save my favorite yarn for the spinning wheel that I wanted ...So here's my Ashford traveler single treadle I named Tilly. And then some of my favorite spun ones. On the red one I got to pick all the individual colors and fiber (some bamboo, silk, camel, and wool) I called that blend camel heartstrings. Spun it on support then on wheel (thin and a bulky).The green one I also carded up myself after choosing the various colors..Named that mix Laurel..Others were bought alreadh mixed


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 20, 2017)

Here's continued..Also want to share that when my beloved Yorkie passed I was happy I had previously cut his hair and spin it into some wool matching his hair color..I still haven't the heart to crochet or knit with it yet. Mainly be I don't know is what would honor him most....But here's some of my sorta recent projects


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 20, 2017)

I also crochet dolls and jewelry and hairclips. Paint and watercolor pencils and sculpt...I have better projects just not any photos of them bc I have a this g where I hate most all my work (except watercolor pencils and spinning as those are my highest passion)


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 20, 2017)

@luvmypets is just getting started and just got her spinning wheel. I don't know if she's watching this thread or not. I believe @norseofcourse is a spinner as well. She actually competed in the fiber competition at a show this past year and won an (some?) award(s)! Sorry if I got all that wrong... I have no idea on this subject.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 20, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 21, 2017)

Very nice!!!  I'm still a beginning spinner and knitter, hope to have more time for it soon.  Why do you hate your work?  It's lovely.

And thanks to LS for the mention, yes a couple of my fleeces won last year at the fiber show.  They also have competitions for spun yarn, so I have a goal as I keep practicing spinning.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 21, 2017)

very nice, we are slowly learning how to spin fiber- we are working with fiber from our French angora rabbits and mixing it with some merino fiber....not a lot done


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 21, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Very nice!!!  I'm still a beginning spinner and knitter, hope to have more time for it soon.  Why do you hate your work?  It's lovely.
> 
> And thanks to LS for the mention, yes a couple of my fleeces won last year at the fiber show.  They also have competitions for spun yarn, so I have a goal as I keep practicing spinning.



I hate my work just based off something ppl I looked up too had said to me over period of time when I was younger. I'm still second guess everything I do when using those mediums.
Thats amazing you get to participate and even win in those type things. My lil town doesn't have that kind of stuff. Everything fun to do, craft stores or major shopping or fancy eating is all 45min (in two directions) o r 2hours away (in the other two directions.) We do have 2 fair type events and trade days that I can sit and spin but I've never entered anything (Iv had artwork stolen when I tried to enter things the school sponsored before so i never wanted to chance anything crocheted/knitted or spun being stolen at an even more public event they hold twice a year)


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 21, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> very nice, we are slowly learning how to spin fiber- we are working with fiber from our French angora rabbits and mixing it with some merino fiber....not a lot done



Iv seen a video of a lady on YouTube who let her angora get about 6inches before harvesting it. which I guess works if she keeps it inside but I couldn't do that. Another lady I watched on YouTube keeps her angora outdoors but just goes out with her wheel and chair. She'll sit in her chair with the rabbit in her lap and just pull out loose hairs to spin. I then searched more and I seriously didn't know how popular spinning straight from the rabbit was.
It's made me have even more consideration for getting atleast one angora or some type of fiber rabbit. I don't get to spin much with my kids being so young so harvesting whatever hair I can would still keep me from driving the 2hrs to the fiber store. Only problem is locally we only have meat mutts. I don't mind to drive to pick up a fiber rabbit but i think it'll be a long wait before I find a fiber rabbit at pet price on Craigslist or Facebook. I don't want to invest too much in case I can't keep up with upkeep and just either resell or eat it..
I thought I found a good one couple hrs away at pet price but when I asked if it was calm when clipping nails she said she didn't know how so wasn't sure. It raised red flags bc with over 24 rabbits she didn't cut nails and having such upkeep with the angoras I didn't think it'd be good to buy from her..How long have u kept angoras? What do u think about their upkeep? Have u had strictly one type of angora or have you kept other types? If you kept other than just one angora type do you prefer a specific for a beginner? Or specific for production?


----------



## Kaye (Jan 21, 2017)

How does one go about learning this skill?? From scratch. I would love to learn to spin...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 21, 2017)

mygoldendoe said:


> Iv seen a video of a lady on YouTube who let her angora get about 6inches before harvesting it. which I guess works if she keeps it inside but I couldn't do that. Another lady I watched on YouTube keeps her angora outdoors but just goes out with her wheel and chair. She'll sit in her chair with the rabbit in her lap and just pull out loose hairs to spin. I then searched more and I seriously didn't know how popular spinning straight from the rabbit was.
> It's made me have even more consideration for getting atleast one angora or some type of fiber rabbit. I don't get to spin much with my kids being so young so harvesting whatever hair I can would still keep me from driving the 2hrs to the fiber store. Only problem is locally we only have meat mutts. I don't mind to drive to pick up a fiber rabbit but i think it'll be a long wait before I find a fiber rabbit at pet price on Craigslist or Facebook. I don't want to invest too much in case I can't keep up with upkeep and just either resell or eat it..
> I thought I found a good one couple hrs away at pet price but when I asked if it was calm when clipping nails she said she didn't know how so wasn't sure. It raised red flags bc with over 24 rabbits she didn't cut nails and having such upkeep with the angoras I didn't think it'd be good to buy from her..How long have u kept angoras? What do u think about their upkeep? Have u had strictly one type of angora or have you kept other types? If you kept other than just one angora type do you prefer a specific for a beginner? Or specific for production?



We have had French Angora for 3 years now, we went with them because they don't have fiber on the face/feet and they can be brushed out to get the fiber.  We felt they would be the easiest of the types to start with.  We find that they shed coat about every 90 days so at a minimum they would need to be brushed out then.  We try hard to brush everyone at least every other week as some coats start getting tangled quicker than others. My DD(17) helps me the most but my DS(11) also helps as both of them are in the rabbit project for 4-H.  As with anything some of the rabbits are better at keeping themselves clean compared to others.  We have a couple bucks who lay under their water bottles and therefore get matted quicker....  We house ours on wire so that the coats stay cleaner/free of hay.  We have a hair dryer that can blow cooler air and we use this to help blow out the coat of hay pieces before brushing/combing.  We have several brushes/combs that we used- I like a cat slicker brush and DD likes several of the combs we have(for dog grooming).  This past summer we were given a Satin Angora-basically similar to the French Angora as far as no fur on face/legs but its coat has a sheen to it.  If their coat is not groomed out on a regular basis it will start to mat....at the time we got the Satin Angora we were also given a French Angora-she was pretty matted and so we carefully shaved her coat down and she has re-grown a beautiful coat!  Each rabbit's coat is different in texture and amount of fiber it will produce- we have a few rabbits with thinner coats, some with medium coats and 1 that has a thick coat and we brush out a lot of fiber from him.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 22, 2017)

I learned on a support spindle (think mini version of a navajo spindle) that I made. I literally sharpened the fat end of a chop stick and glued heavy metal washer to it. Worked great! U can also make a navajo spindle with a sharpened dowel rod and one of those wooden circular plaques they sell in same craft section at Walmart as the dowels. Navajo ones are 24-28inches and u roll it against ur leg to start the twist. Both are super portable. Some like French ones have a hook on the top but I don't like those,,iv taught a couple ppl to use them and just recently taught someone over Facebook video call lol. You just let the weight of the spindle move the tip and that tip spinning in a circle is what sets the twist to make it into yarn. You know it's good balanced yarn when u let go and it doesn't unravel. There is a video of a lady talking about balanced yarn from fiber that's good if I can find it. I have an extra support Spindle that I made (the mate to the chopstick set) and some fiber I can mail you if u seriously want to try it @Kaye 
Here's a support Spindle: 



Here's a navajo spindle:


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 22, 2017)

@Hens and Roos  I have one day a week that gives an hr of free time from kids. I can make it two days if I try to do it during kids nap times but those are never guaranteed that they'll sleep at same time or that I can get my 3yo to take one..
Do u think once a week grooming would be too little? (Just Incase they won't nap together or long enough to groom during the week? My 8mo already has cry fit in his playpin the entire time I'm doing feedings in the morning.)
Unless they don't mind to be groomed at night, then I wound have time 2-3 times a week to groom. If u considered both French and satin, would there be a hands down pick over the other? Or do their upkeep fair about the same?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 22, 2017)

We don't have a set time frame for when we groom ours, just when ever it works for us.  I think once a week would work fine and you could definitely groom them at night.  From what we have found the up keep is about the same for both the Satin and French. You might find depending on the rabbit, some will require a little more grooming and others not as much.  After working with the ones we have, we can tell when the rabbit is tired of being groomed so we try not to over due it.  We are pretty much learning as we go


----------



## Kaye (Jan 22, 2017)

I would love to try it!! I will have to message you later on with all the info. Wow I'm pretty excited already!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 22, 2017)

@Kaye  Ok, will keep an eye out to receive the info when your ready. It may not look all that pretty but it's got amazing balance and has made some beautiful yarn.
Iv got these three fibers on hand. A blue/green tussar top and the two cheviot wool (tan and white) so I'm gonna send u some tussar and also ur pick of white or tan wool... Just let me know. Btw the colors look better than my crappy camera lol


----------



## lcertuche (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow, lots of great information. Thanks.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 23, 2017)

Man, all that wind and rain last few days is a hassle to get out in, specially the flooding. Over ankle deep in some places. Yup garage is even wetter...But it's way better than having the tornado warning they casually mixed in with other news on the radio.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah it got really gross here last night, too. And I know getting in and out of the rain was a pain. It was here. Sideways rain and tornado warning. Yuck. I have a mess to clean up today!!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 28, 2017)

Well the rabbit I feel had false pregnancy is attacking the front of the cage when I go over to her. Shell club onto a bowl that holds her hay and will throw herself at me.. and then my male is headbutting the jfeeder so that it falls off his cage and tries to squeeze through the hole where the tray sits in..And claws the side of the cage like he digs into he bottom..They are across from each other and I think they are making each other worse. But she's got 3 more days before I can be sure it was false pregnancy.. then I'm breeding them. Hopefully it'll settle them both down...
Iv also got that crap that's going around now. It's hit me, my husband and my eye sounds as if he's getting it. Ugh I hate being sick but so glad I kept it away as long as I did


----------



## Kaye (Jan 28, 2017)

What day is she at??


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 29, 2017)

Today makes 32. I was giving her til 35 to make sure.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 29, 2017)

Good deal. One of my does goes for 34 days every time. Good luck


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 29, 2017)

My guess is she's just one for medium rare kits...


----------



## Kaye (Jan 29, 2017)

Delicious!!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 29, 2017)

Haha!!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 30, 2017)

It's 54°f out and I'm trying to finish paint my house...But kids don't nap long enough for me to finish plus do second coat soo..Think I'm gonna call my dad to make his retired butt useful. No I'm not gonna make him paint in this cold, I'll ask him stay in the toasty house with kidos while I finish. It's supposed to be 66°f then so maybe won't hurt my already sore throat. The last two days of sickness bout killed me (swelling in tonsils went down after I removed 4 tonsil stones, ugh I wish I had gotten em out when I was younger)  but I've got it under control I think.. I want to finish this soon tho bc Friday a couple is coming to view the house!!!!
Yup.
 And if they aren't sold on it with the awesome 89,000 asking price for a 3bed 1bath then they'll love fact that we getting new backdoor frame w/door and taking up grey tile in kitchen to make match the living room area...Right. that'll get em right? (Just say yes so I'll feel better, I really want us gone onto the hub's land) I just hope they overlook how awful the shrubs are during winter.

Oh and do you thinking should go with the white on columns? I hate the green, also should shudders be while too?? I dunno


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2017)

OK... sorry, not to be too critical... Looking at the gray painted area, there appear to be paint "bubbles" as well as peeling paint that's been painted over at/along the bottom... You really should pop those bubbles and remove all loose paint around the area and then re-paint it... same for the peeling area along the bottom. A little more work but it will look so much better. If you're painting the pillars out front white, then it wouldn't hurt to paint the shutters to match. It looks like it's a green roof so...    But it depends on the fascia trim color as well as window frame color etc. etc. etc.... Wishing you luck and success getting it sold!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah I thought he knew to do that before painting (my brother in law is supposed to be painting them but the out of the three days he's been over here he's only spent 2hrs doing it because he came over right before the sun went down..) I fixed it on the side I was doing but I will look into fixing his side when I'm up there tomorrow. It was one of those things like. Well if he ain't gonna do it for me while I'm sick I just gotta do it myself


----------



## lcertuche (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm curious about your tonsil stones. I've just heard of those. I thought they were suppose to dislodge (eventually) on their own. What are they like to have?


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 31, 2017)

lcertuche said:


> I'm curious about your tonsil stones. I've just heard of those. I thought they were suppose to dislodge (eventually) on their own. What are they like to have?


Well my tonsils have deep pockets from constant sickness when younger.
 (My Dr told mom I didn't need them out tho, but he also almost killed my twin sister from insisting she had flu and not testing for anything else, she eventually wised up and went to e.r. where they said was a good thing bc her organs were so swollen from epstein barr that her spleen was very close to rupturing.)
So yeah, my stones don't always come out when yelling, coughing, or gargling bc of how deep the pockets are. I have used wet qtip to get them out but usually more successful with my finger. Granted I can't get the ones that are down in my throat as tonsil are quite large, but those don't usually get empacted the way the front ones do.. if you don't get sick easy there are videos that show how to get them out when empacted.
It feels like you got a piece of popcorn or chip stuck to the back of your throat. You have that urgent to cough but can't cough the "tickle" away..When it's really empacted it feels like someone has a sharp needle in your throat when u swallow but that's bc the tonsil tissue usually starts getting tender and swollen by then. When I take em out the irritation tickle and urge to cough is gone (if it's large enough the pain is instantly gone and can feel swelling go down)..Alot of times ppl don't notice them til the yell or yawn and think they swollowing a piece of food left in their mouth but it's really a tonsil stones. Even if you've had your tonsils out you can still get them in the tissue that's left behind bc they are sooo porous. No joke it's a huge factor in bad breath too. My current Dr wants me to have them removed but honestly I'm scared too. It's a huge recovery time and if your too strenuous you can rip them open and bleed out. I don't have the support system in place to keep me from being strenuous (I'm always everyone else's support system tho, funny how that works huh. I know, i know, it's just bc I'm the only stay at home wife n the family )
I think it's hallarious tho at how scared I am of getting tonsils out but wasn't for my 2 C-sections where my organs were sitting on the table beside me while they dug my kids out for me to see shile I was awakee...I'm strange


----------



## Kaye (Jan 31, 2017)

My mom had to get her tonsils taken out when I had mine taken out. My pediatrician that I had told my mom she should have had hers removed when she was a child. They say that the older you are the worse it is, but my mother had no problem. I actually had more trouble with my recovery than she did. She's also a very active woman. She was up two days later back to driving her (special education) school bus and working at nursing home. She only had two jobs back then
I also have tonsil stones still. Not as bad, but every now and then I get them. They make me have horrible breath!! But I can gargle diluted peroxide (very diluted) and it breaks them up pretty well. 
You should have your tonsils out. I promise its not that bad


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 31, 2017)

Well if I don't shake this cough by Wednesday I may go see the ENT again to have a chat.

Oooh in other news you know how I said some of my rabbits have come to love me? Yeah well one rabbit (the light grey with white nose) throws itselfs at the cage when it sees me. Runs to the door and waits on me. Sometimes scratching impatiently. I thought for awhile it might be bc it's low on food but nope we been full for a week so it's just happy to see me?? OK so here's the fun part. Yesterday it tried climbing out of the door when I was near it so I let it climb onto me. I held it for a bit. It's so soft. Then I noticed something on my finger that was holding his legs..Yeah got the husband to spot me while checking tonight. It's definitely a BOY. So that's why it never got pregnant. It evidently had been keeping its dudes pulled in (was funny to see him do when I tried to touch em) soo since he's the sweet one and doesn't spray, this mean I get to cull the awful one this weekend. It'll be my first go at skinning and butchering. Thankfully husbands had 20+yrs killing things with his dad so I'm mostly excited than nervous. This week end wer re breeding the other females. Hopefully it'll take. I'm eager to see if the proven doe I had bought (yet to breed) will take good with her buck like she's supposedly done many times before..


----------



## lcertuche (Jan 31, 2017)

That's funny about the buck. I guess boys will be boys. It's not hard to tell females from bucks. Didn't anyone think to look?


----------



## Kaye (Jan 31, 2017)

In my experience I have had only one of many bucks that was mean. I have had more 'grouchy' does than I had 'lovey' ones. Every rabbit is different. 
I say go have discussion with the ENT anyway. If you're anything like I was, you will only get sick again if not. Good luck!!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 31, 2017)

lcertuche said:


> That's funny about the buck. I guess boys will be boys. It's not hard to tell females from bucks. Didn't anyone think to look?


Yeah we looked when we got them but he had pulled his scrotum up inside himself when we flip him, it just so happen that he's finally comfortable with me to drop em. He's so fluffy there that before,when I move his fur out of the way, I was moving the tiny bit of skin that was left out so that it just felt sold like a doe..


----------



## Kaye (Jan 31, 2017)

@mygoldendoe 
I am about to post some information on sexing rabbits for you in my journal


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 4, 2017)

So yesterday afternoon, we figured we'd breed again, as it's been over 35 days. We bred the newer bunnies and bred the sweet bunnys. That's when we noticed that the "she devil" was building nest. (She had gotten slightly fatter but nothing ever came of it so we figured she didn't take like the other 2 -well 1 since the other was a boy) we leave her be, as she started pulling fur, and figure we'll see what comes of it the next day. 
We had to shoot our first stray cat last night. Twice with a BB gun. G said if it cam back tomorrow he's taking an actual gun to it.
Well, we go out today and all her hay is gone. And she's HUGE. I give her the food amount of hay and she starts pulling apart and building her nest again (we left her box last night, when we were gonna pull it, since she seemed like finally gonna use it) so I dunno what to do. 
We had planned to cull her and the "spray-crazy" male. But she's acting like she's gonna have babies even tho it's past her expected date. And she stupid huge from I'm guessing eating allll that hay..I'm go. A check her in few hours to see if she's gonna pull anymore hair...How long should I really give her now that she's acting this way?


----------



## Kaye (Feb 4, 2017)

@promiseacres 
@Bunnylady @Pastor Dave 
Anyone else?? 

I'm not really sure. I guess I would give her 40 days. I have heard of rabbits going longer than 35 days, but I have never seen it myself. 

I have a three strikes and you're out rule. In this case I think I would give her one more chance. Being as the first one was, umm... pretend. So, instead of this being strike 2, I would say one. lol. But that's just my opinion 
And as for the cats, I don't blame you


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 4, 2017)

I might give her a couple more days since she's nest building. 
Generally I usually pull boxes at day 35 if no kits. Haven't had any issues yet. I am itching to rebreed a couple too. Monday is day 35.... no nesting though. Will probably hold off until Monday just in case.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, Friday was that pairs day 37 & she hadnt built one up til then. but by time we finished with the other rabbits and got to her cage she had one built and was pulling hair so we left it. today is day 38 & had ate all that hay as it was empty and she was HUGE..We have her lil handful of hay to eat and she started building again..I checked her later today and she's got a nest still and pulled bit more hair but not near as much as she should..If she doesn't do anything by weekend we'll cull her.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 6, 2017)

Well the husbands co-worker finally brought over the rabbits. We decided to keep a doe. The 2 male's will be culled this weekend. I told my husband I LOVE the size a body shape of the black one but his hair was missing. He said it fought with the doe. The broken one is super scared of everything except the black buck. He said it was the one the kid would mess with..
Would you consider the doe color a sable? I'm still learning coloring/marking names..
I haven't weighted her yet, I plan to do that when I trim everyone's nails, she feels as heavy as my NZ tho.

We also butchered and cooked the first of our rabbits. G didn't want to brine or rotisserie it so I had hard time with the problem tooth like I do with pork. (I swear spacers from braces can cause permanent issues after fixing alignment issues.) Next week tho I think I'll cull early in the day even if G doesn't want too and start a rotisserie while doing low brine for the other.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 8, 2017)

Ugh I'm at a loss of what I should paint the shutters or if I should just leave them...If it'd ever stop raining I got to start painting the garage door the white to match columns....Ugh.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2017)

What if you stick the picture on your computer and "paint" the shutters there, see if you like the look??


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok, I'm convinced your a genius @Bruce


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2017)

Not according to all the things I've been doing lately that turn to crap.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 9, 2017)

Aww chin up, there are rainbows after the storm -^^-


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 10, 2017)

So the newer rabbits have been here for bout a week..And it seems the doe stopped eating and drinking.. iv checked her over and don't notice anything visibly wrong. Ears, eyes, vent clean..I saw her pick at her food Wednesday but she hasn't made a dent and I haven't had to fill her bottle like I did on Monday when she emptied them.. the males she came with are just guzzling their food and water so I dunno what to do for her..I'm gonna pick some dandelion and see if that'll help. They already take acv in water....
I switched her bottle from the pin kind to the regular ball kind. I know she drank out of it Monday but she may have just been thirst enough..Atleast this way maybe she's comfortable enough to drink now..If she doesn't have any drank by tomorrow I'll try bowl.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 11, 2017)

So I noticed this week ace hair on his ears and part of his head is thinning...I'm not sure what to make of this. He doesn't scratch more than usual... He'll be 6yr old this fall so I don't think it could be old age that much.. most my dog's didn't show old age til bout 8-9yr old..


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2017)

Some kind of mange or mites or something???


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 12, 2017)

Well those crossed my mind but he's not itching an extreme amount..He has grown bald elbows after we brought him for this winter but I thought maybe it was bc of our hardwood and tile. (He sleeps on a rug, couch and blankets) when I investigated his patches on his ears they don't have any flakes or residue that it's think mites would leave behind, they don't even have broken skin from scratching. I wouldn't say the skin is dry (as it's not ashin or flakey) but the coloring seems a bit pale compared to surrounding skin. Even his calloused bald elbows are Pinker than those patches


----------



## Kaye (Feb 13, 2017)

Try tea tree oil. Give him a bath in baby shampoo and use the tea tree oil as a leave in conditioner all the way to his skin. If he's anything like mine he will very much love this massage. Let the skin under his fur to feel oily. It's going to soak in as he dries. This really helped my pit who had similar looking spots


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks Kaye


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 17, 2017)

Had a day out and about with kids and a friend. Found some awesome carved beads to help me along with various ideas for my booth later on...And you know with the bunnies on the brain (specially with worry over my pregnant bunny who has the helicopter ears got a head tilt now..I plan to video tape her tomorrow for compare to others) but I thought this pin was a bunny doing an elephant. I'm like well it's probably supposed to be a preditor, but some ppl on a fb group is like it's probably supposed to be a donkey...Who knows I still see a bunny. But if it's political I can't use it for my booth..
My two sets of rabbit feet and tail came out great! Gotta find something to cap them with but I'm excited. Tomorrow I'm gonna work on tanning 2 pelts that I had in freezer. (That is if the lady who wanted to view the house doesn't show up like the other lady did couple Saturdays ago)


----------



## Bruce (Feb 18, 2017)

The tail on the back animal is a bit long for a bunny. You have a rude "Democrat screwing a Republican" thing there. I'd toss it unless it is solid brass. In that case I'd melt it down and make something decent out of it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 18, 2017)

Yup agreed.


----------



## Kaye (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah. Definitely political. Is it brass??


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 19, 2017)

No clue, I ended up selling it to a guy from that fb page  when they all agreed it was political & I said I didn't want it in that case


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 19, 2017)

Good plan!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 20, 2017)

I can see my prayers being answered. We went to my husband's property to check out the old foundation his dad and pawpaw build. It's still solid and level, very minimal trees inside and non too heavy. We seen evidence of the neighbor being on the property, pipework that had been taken out and other things. Seen he had been using and tore up a shed/workshop that wasnt his. Since G's line goes directly a foot beside his house (taking up all the neighbors driveway and quarter of his side yard) it's been my most feared situation that he would be causing problems. But we seen it looked empty. No dogs in their houses on G's land, then we see a notice on the door. It had been condemned. I was thrilled not to have to worry bout anyone when the surveyor comes out to read the deeds land dementions. But kinda sad bc that was the house his dad and pawpaw built. That my husband grew up in.
G's been researching local surveyors and loggers. He said he's not worrying over anything till he absolutely has too. I wish I was that way. Now that  don't have to worry over that person my brain is fixated on the part of land that looks like it runs thru the back neighbors pool. I hate that I overworry so much. G hates it too lol. He said wait til surveyor proves it and go from there. I dread it. He said just figure out where you wanna put your rabbits.
So I'm trying to focus on that. He told me we could get some fowl too. (We were gonna get ducks here at current house before we found we werent zoned for it..Now G's changed his mind back to chickens when we talk about what he wants done long term goals for his land) I kinda want another meat animal than rabbit and chicken. Specially since hunting's been a bust with the illegal spotlighters &all. And ideally a fiber animal since I can't find a french angora rabbit breeder close by or a price range G likes. So my options are sheep, alpaca, and goats. Or atleast iv been told there are fiber goats. I'm talking with a lady on FB who has dairy goats (several different breeds) and she lives like hour away. She offered to let me meet them and see what daily care and things are for them if I go dairy goat route with an alpaca guardian. I think I was 14 the last time I was around goats.
Im hoping to get in touch with some ppl with alpaca that's bout 2 hrs away to see if they'll approve a walk thru visit. I'm not sure how strict they are on biosecurity so I hope they let me.
I think my husband's plan to detract me from worrying over neighbors is working great. I have the personality that for even not big decisions (like when I was deciding on the spinning wheel I wanted) i research the crap out of stuff for few months before deciding. so he chose a good topic to keep me busy.
My main thoughts where size of whichever I choose bc I want to be able to have a smallish manageable herd. Enough to feed us and maybe sell 2-3 for money towards their feed. Of course if they are a manageable size I'd make leather also or atleast preserve for selling to someone who did want to.
Since I'll be doing the daily week care by myself (help on weekends) I want something I can handle. I'm 5'3 and not too physically strong. So if I got it for fiber or dairy I want to feel I can do it myself. I guess I won't know all that til I go visit someone for a more hands on research.
So much to consider. I'm glad I found su h a good diverse community here with ppl who so eager to share information.
I guess I need to go brush up on @luvmypets journal again lol I love seeing your photos so I go look alot. And should probably send a message to ya about various breeds u have and your thoughts on them. But I think I need to do some overall research before bombarding you with questions I can probably find answers to in the forums and online.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow... sorry about the neighbor issues you and DH have to deal with. I hope it all comes together for you and you can start the homestead you are seeking. I'd like to throw out a couple of comments for consideration... First, Alpacas are NOT herd guardians... they are coyote/dog bait, right along with sheep and goats. When you think herd guardians, I believe you are confusing/thinking llamas, which ARE effective guardians when they choose to be. They would have to accept your goats/sheep as part of "their herd" to protect them. 

Since you are interested in fiber/meat/leather/milk/etc. You might consider a dairy sheep breed crossed with a meat breed sheep. Thereby you would hopefully get a mixed bag of the best of both worlds... dairy sheep are wool sheep and meat sheep are hair sheep. If it worked out right, you'd get a mix of all and have a market for the babies as well. I believe the best milk sheep are Friesian  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Friesian_sheep   Of course for a small homestead, this may assist:  http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...heep-and-goats/best-sheep-breeds-zm0z16fmzmar   And if you read down just a bit here, you'll see what I want to do personally with a flock of Katahdins and a Dorper ram: http://heritagefoodsusa.com/blog/heritage-lamb-taste-chart/   I want goats as well, for dairy.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 20, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> First, Alpacas are NOT herd guardians... they are coyote/dog bait, right along with sheep and goats. When you think herd guardians, I believe you are confusing/thinking llamas, which ARE effective guardians when they choose to be. They would have to accept your goats/sheep as part of "their herd" to protect them.


Well I didn't originally think they were. I didn't even know you could pasture them with other animals (that's how little I know of them and why I want to start my research now bc it'll probably be a year before we get livestock other than our rabbits and some fowl.
 one of the ladies I talk to on FB has dairy goats and kept a an alpaca with her herd until it's death of old age. She called the alpacas gaurdians; so I have been researching them as such, and was surprised and how much it was brought up. Maybe they are just hopeful and haven't came across issues in their area. I'm still looking into it tho so I'll try to research that distinction.
And thank you for those website!! I'll gladly take my pen and paper to them when family time is over!  I gladly take all the help I can get! Lol


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 22, 2017)

Both our girls are due the 6/7th and originally gonna wait til monday to give the nest boxes so it could be really established before birth, but the NZ doe is making a huge pile in the corner.. like more clean and neater by picking up all the hay laying around the cage she had been playing tunnels in...


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2017)

mygoldendoe said:


> Maybe they are just hopeful and haven't came across issues in their area.



More than likely. I have only a few months of experience with my 2 alpacas (~6 Y/O gelded). Don't know what they would do if a predator came in. However they ARE very alert. The black one will alert (sounds kind of like a donkey braying) on things that I sometimes have to work to see. But they aren't always predators. One day he alerted on a flock of turkeys a hundred yards away. The next day a deer in the same area. He also alerts on cats, close and far but not the wild rabbits. And sometimes I just can't figure out what he is alerting on up in the woods but if he is alerting I believe there IS something there. I'll have to carry binoculars if I want a better chance to figure out what he is seeing in the trees.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Feb 23, 2017)

The black one had pulled fur into her corner best so I put more hay in her empty box, then her nest w/fur ontop and put it in the corner where she had her nest originally..Hopefully she'll keep it there bc she's moved it several times since iv put it in there.she may have week early who knows.
The other one hasn't even really made a nest. I put a handful in there hoping she'd put the rest in but she's not interested so I'm guessing she's not ready? It is her first time so maybe she'll be one to do it last minute if she took.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 6, 2017)

Well she had her babies!! I gave her hay to distract her while I checked them. I didn't want to uncover them too long so I didn't pick any up. Saw 5 or 6. But they were all piled up so I'll probably count em later when G gets home bc he was disappointed I didn't photograph them lol. 
I did see mostly pink bodies and 1 grey.
I made sure to give momma a celebrity hand full of chickweed and dandelion on her hay while I collected everyone's food. Also gave her piece of carrot. I took a quick video of them wiggling under the fur when a flash of pink poped up real high out of the fur. Was so funny. They got all squeaky and their momma went to the nest.

I also got my 2 boysenberry cuttings transplanted to pots for maturing..And a row of fennel, lemon balm, and parsely. I also had given up on my grandmothers lilies ever growing back since it's been 2 years since they grew but I found some bulbs starting to produce leaf so I transfered them to I dividual pots so I can tend to them better. Atleast now I have plenty rabbit poo to give em a boost.

And here's the dad looking proud?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Congratulations!! Glad all is good there with ya...I love boysenberry syrup, tho I've never had homemade...


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks, we had minimal clean up after the storm last week. I was worried it ripping through and dislodging the tarps so that she got soaked would bother her pregnancy but she delivered right on time. 
 It's supposed to storm again this week with more chances of tornado so I'm hoping to fix last week's issues and secure every thing better


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 6, 2017)

It is suppose to come thru here between 3-10am, so if ya are around Florence, Muscle Shoals, or Huntsville it won't be much later than that, an hour or 2 at the most...depending on the speed it is moving. We are about 70miles due S of Memphis.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 6, 2017)

We are 2hrs from Huntsville bout 25-30min from South Pittsburgh TN


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ooops!....I'm sorry...I read your banner and even had it in my head that it was NE, but for some reason I was thinking of NW Alabama....guess I was having a "Senior Moment"...that's what happens when ya get old like me.  
I have a daughter that lives S of ya in Gadsden...and have crossed Mount Eagle many times in a big truck, when I was driving. I'm not sure if it will be more or less intense when it gets there, but hope it all goes well for ya over there.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 8, 2017)

Well the official count on babies is 11!!
I saw atleast 2 broken fawns colored ones and maybe 2 solid ones..2grays look darker today so I'm gonna guess they'll be black like momma. 5 white ones...Here's some very poor quality photos lol
Hoping to get better lighting in there later.. so far everyone is wiggly and pretty fat.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2017)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 10, 2017)

Giving a lot of thanks to God, we finally got in contact with a surveyor who also works with the forester who can survey the trees and cut for us. And it's happens to be the quickest available and cheapest quote even at his over estimated quote. stars in the yellow pages. I'm super thrilled the Lord is giving us a survey so soon. I was so worried the neighbors who trying to claim parts our land could before we were able to survey.
A lot of relief right now. it can be done in two weeks. After this we'll have plenty time to take time to plan everything else.

The lil baby rabbits are doing great just wiggly and happy as can be. I love how warm her nest is lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 10, 2017)

Glad you can get the survey done, though the neighbors couldn't steal your land, they would need a survey as well. And happy cute bunnies!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 10, 2017)

The man at one surveyor office we were looking into said someone was trying to get him to survey it for them so they could claim it as theirs since they had been using it for so long before we acquired it. Atleast that's what he told us. Had us worried. The surveyor we decided on, said we had 2 years to get it surveyed after acquiring deed before they could do anything and we had already had it for a year before we could afford one. It's one reason I was nervous wreck about it. I'm so thankful his deed has dementions so clearly stated in it.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

I think your stress level will go way down now. Always good to known and WELL marked boundaries.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 11, 2017)

She had just fed them when i checked on them, here there are when she took a break with them uncovered


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2017)

Lots of cuteness there!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 16, 2017)

Well iv had the flu for the 4th day now. And unfortunately the day I decide I have some energy, go out to check the rabbits (husbands been doing it for me) I have the sorry luck to find a dead baby. It was out of the nest and stuck btwn the wire cage. I can't help but think k if I had pee guards or baby guards it wouldn't have happened..But I thought I had a lil time to order them. I guessed wrong.
 My favorite color pattern one is turning out to be the runt to. 3 are smaller than the others but still fat. We'll see how that goes.
Some happy news is they are starting to open their eyes. All are great active fat babies.

I had been avoiding them bc I knew they could get bird flu but wasn't sure bout standard h1n1 flu. I know dogs and cats can get h1n1 flu and strep so wasn't gonna take chances while I had fever


----------



## TAH (Mar 16, 2017)

Adorable! 
Sorry about the dead one!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 17, 2017)

Feel better soon!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 28, 2017)

Wev all got better from the flu except my for my littlest (he'll be 11mo this weekend and just doesn't seem like he should be big) he's developing an upper respiratory infection when the flu passed. Poor dude has it rough, he's also got 4 top teeth just poked thru at same time.
Oh my baby bunnies evidently figured out how to use the water bottle so I went ahead and put the lil water bowl thing in there incase the others haven't figured it out but still want water. The one orange one loves to be held and came back toward me when I put it back in the cage. They also trying out pellets. They played for a while then got all snuggly. Tomorrow I'm gonna sex them and sharpie their ears. This weekend they'll be going bout outside of the garage bc the storms should be passed by then


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice bunnies


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad to hear most of ya are feeling better, there. It sure must be miserable for the little fellow for sure, hope he get better and the next ones come in a bit more reasonable for him to handle...I have 4 daughters and grandkids, so I have personally experienced the "Pleasure" of teething....


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 31, 2017)

Well she got 'predictable schedule' down for her first time kindling. But she keeps taking her hay out of nestbox. This morning she had pulled fur before we could switch it back like usual. She's acting super aggressive right now so we just gave her hand full of weeds -some wild violet, clover, and chickweed. Her side walls are halfxhalf so I doubt a baby would get stuck.
Unfortunately "tawny" hasn't gotten pregnant after three tries when the others had. I hate to say she's going to be replaced tomorrow if the outdoor market has any nice looking rabbits. I'm really excited to go out tomorrow bc we won't have the kids with us and be able to take truck so we can pick up material to repair the rabbit roof. Then I won't have to deal with cumbersome tarps. And i know they'll appreciate having their better ventilation again


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Just be sure to "Control" yourself at the mkt......no need to bring a bunch of things home and have to "List" them all in your journal here....and take Pics, too....


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 1, 2017)

I LOVED  this outdoor market. It was about an hour away from our lil 20min away market. WAY more selection! Got into contact with some ppl for sheep if we wanna buy to eat or for when we're moved to the land and ready to try raising some. (Distant future).
We didn't intend to buy a male but a woman who breeds strictly rex rabbits offered to sell a pregnant doe and buck for 30$ overall. Just look them patterns! So pretty!! The blue colored one is female, the brown one is the male. He's actually a trip color tho it's hard to tell, he's got some blue spots in his brown. Not enough noticable for show or papers. Her true tricolor one was SOOOOO gorgeous tho but she wanted 35 just for it and Geoffrey said no lol. He said we're buying for meat not looks >< so pretty tho! She said that the couple we bought are no way related at all. She said their lines haven't crossed any yet so we can do any mixing we wanted with the offspring. So that'll be a lil interesting when that time eventually comes.
 And then we got 4 meat mutt females. We may eat 2 and keep 2 when they get a lil bigger or may keep all 4 for breeding since we have 6 different ppl asking for rabbit meat, who want to be long term buyers. So who knows what we'll do when they get bigger.

All are under a year. I believe she said the 4 mutts were 3 months old. And the rex breeder said the rex pair are 6 or 7 months old.
The mutts seem to have a different face shape than my full NZ pair (and babies) she never did say what they were since more customers were gathering around..They have some pretty long hair, longer than my other mutts. Their face (if looking directly at nose) is narrower than my NZ and not as boxy shaped, more pointed or sharp look to it


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol those ears tho!! They look so big compared to their tiny heads.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 1, 2017)

mygoldendoe said:


> Lol those ears tho!! They look so big compared to their tiny heads.


I was thinking the same thing! But I know nothing about rabbits other than the wild Eastern Cottentails we have up here have shorter ears that a lot of "pet" rabbits.



mygoldendoe said:


> He said we're buying for meat not looks >< so pretty tho!


My grandfather's saying was related to how food looked, not what it cost but I think it still applies:
"Lo estómago no tiene ojos"
No reason to pay a big price for a dinner table rabbit.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 7, 2017)

Well my sable had her babies. She had em hid in that nest good. Way in back under even more fur. It felt like she had a lot (like the NZ one did). They got so wiggly and popping around it was hard to count. And I didn't wanna pull em out so hopefully they'll calm down tomorrow or so. 3 look like they might be dad's colors and 2 may be like her colors, and 2 whites. But some where under others so I'm gonna guess 9 maybe 10. 
I'm proud of her first go. Even more so since she let me check em without distracting or fuss. She went to check em when I was done tho. So I picked her some treats. 

My black ones babies keep fighting her over food. Sunday they'll be 5 weeks old and I'm seriously considering to pull them as well as they are eating and drinking


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 10, 2017)

Finally getting to post today. I had counted the babies. She had 13! One is super tiny tho so I'm not sure how it'll fair. But it is the first time one peed on me lol.
3 black
3white
3 lilac
3 blue
One of the blacks will have a white foot. I will of the whites will have fawn colored spots I think

Also built some raised flower beds from pallet. We dug up the dead bushed Infront of the house and I planted lavender there. The dead bushes from the side of the house now house bee balm. I hope they grow good, they are so small you can't really see them from the road lol. We are making a flower beds around back door patio for the extra spearmint too. We didn't get everything cut when family from Florida came up to visit. So that's gonna have to wait a week til G's vacation starts.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 17, 2017)

This is just one of the black NZ babies. They getting soo big. They were 6 weeks old today and since they eating/drinking to point the moma is skinny we went ahead and moved them into their own (hopefully sexed properly) gender cages. Momma seemed happy, went straight to the feeder. They are housed beside her, hopefully it doesn't cause issues..

Sables babies colorings are looking good. Such interesting colors! I love the 2 light ones. I have someone interested in 2 of them, dunno which she'll pick tho. And one looks like it may have some simular markings to the mom depending on if molting changes the shade any.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 17, 2017)

They all look so Soft and Cute....they do grow Fast!!...


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 21, 2017)

Sables babies have had eyes open for few days and hoping in and out of the nest good now. One of the blacks is showing same coloring as hers good. I really hope the sable coloring shows they real good by "adulthood"

Both sets of babies come running to cage door when they see me. I llooove how friendly they are.  Way less scary than their parents who where rarely handled when we got em. Makes me have better feelings about them since we do regular nail trimmings.

Our 4 new girls are bit of slow growers and still skidish. Still stay pretty much in back corner when I come in. But they get their new cages with rest of rabbits this weekend so that'll help. I had hoped with getting them younger than our others were that they would adjust better but seems not yet.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 22, 2017)

Pretty bunnies!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks. I love that we have a wide range of colors


----------



## mygoldendoe (May 16, 2017)

Well the old rabbit house is completely no more. The quick fix one is up and I'm happy I don't have keep messing with individual tarps incase it rained. One tarp to get in is much better than 9 on two daily checks. Now I just have tarps around the walls of our gazebo incase rain blows in. (I like that our shed and woods give natural protection from rain gusts on two sides.)

Sables babies are 6weeks old this week. They don't seem as big as faiths litter was at this age. It could be bc these are mutts,that might have smaller breed in them, who knows. But one is already picked out to be sent to Florida with a close friend to breed meat rabbits for them.
We bred two rabbits last week. The New Zealands again and the Rex. (Iv figured since they haven't grown any more at their young age that she didn't tell me they were the mini Rex, all well) we have these two females housed beside each other incase fostering they'll already be pretty used to each other's scent. Next weekend we're hoping scheduling will allow G to make the males houses (it'll have wooden dividers instead of wire) right now they still in their old cages with their old tarps. We just put them up by the gazebo. when their new digs are done they'll have their own gazebo. I wish their housing were like I had wanted but G didn't wanna invest in a huge one we couldn't move with us when the land got cleared and our house put there. Which I understand. I just worry bout strong winds and tornados, but I guess I would still worry bout em even if it was the one I wanted LOL
 Aaanyway....time for pictures

Oh btw G made these taller than wanted so there is room for a shelf (I think) so that maybe the moms could get away from babies..does anyone have experience with making secure one?


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jun 14, 2017)

Not sure what to do. My NZ had pulled a crap ton of fur. Like more than she did in the winter. Had 12 rabbits and all have died (no outward signs) except 3 and 2 are gasping and iv had to take out fur from their mouths..I dunno what to do. The only thing we have seen on them is a yellowish liquid from their butts (these are our first ones to not make it other than one from the litters last time and their was no liquid from it) I dunno if I should shelf them or give them to the Rex. She (rex) had 5 babies and is fostering one of the nz rabbits we were afraid wouldn't make it when their was originally 12..man I dunno what to do. This is so weird. I guess it's bc the new set up? Just so strange


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jun 19, 2017)

We figured it out. There's been a black and white cat coming over so we got the screened zipped up so nothing can get in at them. But thankfully all babies are getting big and fat.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jun 29, 2017)

Babies are going great health wise. They just don't like sitting on resting mat..or maybe it's just when I'm out there lol.
Faiths babies (black NZ) are super curious and love pettings. One lil black on tries to get out the door if u don't latch it when holding others.. the Rex babies are still cautious. (Except her fawn colored one is a bit less than the others) they happily come up to me but then binky around and run away. They all are very cute and good natured when held tho. We have more ppl interested in them and our neighbors encourage us to breed a third rabbit the next time we do another pair bc they want their freezers full without digging into our freezer stock lol. And the one is super sweet too. He brought me some plants and veggies for feeding my rabbits. I'm sure the rabbits loved the refrigerated ones as hot as it was outside..


----------



## Bruce (Jun 29, 2017)

cute bunnies!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Oct 21, 2017)

Im telling ya nothing like having issues with money to set ya back on getting your land ready then medical issues slowing you down at your current home. Hopefully all is back on track now. Rabbits have been fine other than our black nz. We bred her one more time after the last post and she killed those and her babies we did foster to the rex died after 3 days even tho we saw and felt the babies being fed with full bellies. We decided since she was older and was second time in row to loose whole litter wed replace her with one of her previous daughters..her necropsy showed kidney shapped, lightish colored, places in several places inside her. On skin wall, some fat and around intestinal linings. We decided not to eat her since i couldn't google anything definite and we never came across it before. Her insides were also wiggly. We tried to look inside but noticed they were packed with little liquid so im guessing she also had gi stasis and we didnt notice. (She ate the same and pooped the same consistency and seemed the same amount)..
Otherwise all out rabbits are great and freezers getting full. Still selling some meat to family which feels nice..

Oh and when we bred our mixed bred with our rex they made the most beautiful otter coloring one!! And pappy/goldies litter has two beautiful broken colored ones!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice looking rabbits there!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Nov 25, 2017)

I feel like the more we work on ourselves and the house, the less time for people and internet we have. which in a way is great! But its also sad since my only communication with friends who all moved off is strictly online..

today was productive with getting inside ready for first walk through and I clipped every rabbits nails (except babies and pregger does due on the 4th). took forever but I loved the cuddles and that no one fights me. they just sit happily and let me do what I gotta do. a lot more patient with me than my own kids LOL.
Oh, but the best news is we have someone whose seriously interested in the house now. Shes never bought a home before (just rented apartments) her plan of action with getting bank approval and other paperwork timeline meshes with ours (getting G's land physically ready for placing a house we plan to buy) so its very promising. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much tho, as its let me down before...

I'm also trying to sell our mini rexs so that we can invest in standard sized rexes...but my only source of selling (other than the sell forum here) is facebook; yet, they don't actually  allow animal sell posts.. so its difficult to work around that..our local buyers are meat buyers so they don't want the mini rexes..
i do have a local place I could sell at (where I got a few of my meat mutts when we first started out) but few months ago a man had it shut down again bc his animals have bird flu and another man is selling the babies too young (they happen to be related) and its running all the animal buyers off. I wish they'd just leave so us responsible ones could have good go. I cant trust selling them there bc I never know if they'll end up with that man who doesn't uses standard size cages for their weight/size and chronically sells the diseased ones. I even refuse to sell to my MIL bc she has horrible small cages and doesn't feed them right. Shes been raising them for years longer than me and doesn't trim nails or know how to natural medicate..I get so mad when she goes on and on about wanting to buy ours bc of how large our rabbits are and she wishes hers weren't so puny 


well I'm off to upload the collages I made of the rabbits to the sell forum..since I cant use them on fb and spent hours with the kids frustrating me til I'm cry trying to get it done only to not be able to use them except here and I dunno if anyone near me is even looking for any... all well..itll work out I suppose. it has too right?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 25, 2017)

Might I suggest Craig's List as a potential listing site? It's far from perfect, but the price to list is right, and it has become a mainstay for hobby farmers.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Nov 25, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Might I suggest Craig's List as a potential listing site? It's far from perfect, but the price to list is right, and it has become a mainstay for hobby farmers.


IV only ever bought from Craigslist..ill have to read up on its uses rules. I know IV seems one ppls phone numbers and emails publicly listed so I'm kinda weary about using it if there isn't option to communicate through the website itself.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2017)

@Latestarter beat me to it. 
AGAIN!  


You do NOT have to publicly list your phone number. You can have people email through Craig's List, your email isn't shown. And you can set up a "for this only" email on Google or elsewhere so you can communicate with the interested buyers without using your primary email.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Nov 25, 2017)

yes its looking promising for me.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 26, 2017)

Your bunnies all have such beautiful coloring! Wishing you all the luck with your rabbits. Getting ready for deer season yet?


----------



## mygoldendoe (Nov 29, 2017)

aw yes I been ready! too bad the work scheduals don't work out better this season. its hard pressed to find a babysitter for me to go since my husbands working so much extra right now.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Nov 29, 2017)

aw yes I been ready! too bad the work scheduals don't work out better this season. its hard pressed to find a babysitter for me to go since my husbands working so much extra right now.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 26, 2018)

well I'm not sure what's the deal..I have the hardest time logging into this site. and almost always the computer says the site doesn't exist. even if I use shortcuts...the way iv logged in this time was by googling the site (wouldn't load the official site link) had to click a forum link and it loaded (to my great surprise)  I had though it was fluke bc of bad weather btwn my last two logs but its been constant since....

other than that, I do have good stuff to blog. we finally found someone to log the land for the wood, super happy the wood is getting great use and its finally getting cleared. I was able to find a canner on a really good sale. the best one iv found in all my year of researching and stalking sites. its an all American 25qt. it has ability to hold 7 qt jars at a time. so yeah SUPER happy for the size and quality! my husband said he was happy i found it on sale and could earn half the cost myself so he only had to pay half. LOL wer frugal and he's prideful on no handouts so it made him happy. LOL I must say I'm ok with handout better than him. my friend was going to throw out a broken laptop, that I fixed (used my brothers windows cd tho) but it works now, so per her words: I fix it,I get to keep it!  
  I'm feeling super better about things in general, and its been awhile for that.. we went through a lot of difficulty last year.. (having ppl not go thru with buying the house, husbands wreck and his work stuff, appliances and vehicles constantly breaking down and some all at the same time, my thyroid issues and how its impacting things, but it peeked when my husband hurt his back at work again.) but with last 2 months of good luck and being out there I'm hopeful. I had found a new dr that finally lets me have the thyroid med I wanted (and its as amazing as I thought) I found a set of vitamins that work with my medication and seeing even more improvement. like am I really getting back to the person I was 4yrs ago? I think even better than that. I think everyone has their year(s) that mesh for them. if couples are lucky they  have alternating years..i think me and mine share years being good or bad. LOL THis year? this year already looking brighter than last so even if only these 3mo are best all year its still better than whole of last year LOL

and hopefully  I can have the site work out better tho. Its so strange it doesn't want to log in directly or through direct google link..


----------



## Bruce (Mar 26, 2018)

I think the site was down for a time today, likely unplanned. I have it up all the time and just log in when I want to read/post. Earlier today it wouldn't bring up any thread I clicked on nor would it com up when I opened another browser window and put in the home page.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Mar 26, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I think the site was down for a time today, likely unplanned. I have it up all the time and just log in when I want to read/post. Earlier today it wouldn't bring up any thread I clicked on nor would it com up when I opened another browser window and put in the home page.


well this is a daily thing for me tho. I was hoping with the new laptop itd be better but maybe since today was was like that for others that its still a good chance for my laptop to be better than my other device


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, Hello stranger!!........many of us have been having problems getting on here as late...so, don't think it is an isolated issue. Glad things have seemingly made a turn for the Better for ya and sure hope it continues........sounds like ya made out pretty good on that laptop....hope all the animals are doing well for ya too with this crazy weather that has been traveling thru our area....


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 22, 2018)

yes this weather is giving us run for our money
all is looking up til issue we had with a pair of rabbits. Bc of the storms i had to make a simi-permanent cage with 2 (obvious) males. Well timing worked out to harvest this Monday BUT tonight was my turn to do the second daily check. The males cage is only 3inches above the ground. And the only ones there..as I'm feeding i see blood under them. (after birth) and scattered about (even couple feet away) were 5 dead kits... But they are both obviously males. I dont understand what's happened. Can a rabbit have both male and female parts?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm thinking either one of them is NOT a male, or perhaps a wild rabbit had babies under or near the cage? Good to have you stop by. Weather has been weird just about everywhere.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 23, 2018)

both rabbits are well endowed enough to not mistake their maleness. I hadn't considered a wild rabbit could fit under the 3in cage gap but I haven't seen any wild ones since we moved in 6yrs ago. Hm ill have to pay closer attention


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 23, 2018)

I would suspect a wild doe also. They can squeeze in tight places.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 23, 2018)

well husband finally got to harvest them. He went ahead and did the two male mini rexs. And turns out one of the males was a hermaphrodite. Had penis&testicles, plus ovary's, uterus, and milk sacks. I asked him if I could take a pic but he said he already threw other rabbits parts over it and he wasn't digging it out now that its lightening, but that i was more than welcome too. Lol if the sudden pour ends soon enough ill see if I can find it in all that other mess


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2018)

wow... that's something else again!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 24, 2018)

I’m now following along on your journey! I hope that y’all get to move to the land and expand your homestead soon!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you for that, i hope we get to move there soon also. But we found out the neighbor cut our access to the shared well btwn us 3 neighbors and with the county not running lines anytime soon i dunno how long itll take.
We had to put our homestead on hold for awhile unexpectedly (reason of absence). A close elderly family member of ours with Alzheimer's needed 8-10hr care daily while her family worked, and since she was wheelchair then bed bound, it didnt leave much for moving forward with our own lives. I got into a good routine, several months pass, loving my time with her when she passed two days after our very close elderly neighbor passed, and two of our grandfather on both ine and husbands side are waining fro this disease. Needless ti say its been really emotional leading up to the holidays. Between then i started watching my twin sisters son. Taking him with me there, now here, Iv finally goten used to my new daily routine. But i shouldnt get used to it bc my sisters daughter will be here within two weeks, if she does in one week she'll be here before her brothers 1yr birthday. Ill be keeping her too when shes a month old.
Man my WHOOOLE post got deleted...atleast it saved that much..ugh. well ill highlight. We got a dog in june at 7weeks old so hes 6months right now. His name is Bon. Went from fluff ball to sharp muscular doggy. Hes SUPER fast thanks to his long legs and wide feet. When he was growing into them he looked a bit scooby doo-ish.. he looks to be something like a Belgian malinois tho his mother is a lab and dads a stray (same as ace but atleast with ace we know his dad was a st benard bc he lived at the house up the street and visited daily lol) bon really perked ace up. But last month and hlf his arthritis has been affecting him shaky steeps and hobbles during early mornings, sleeps way more than he should, and is verbally cranky with bon now..im worried for him. He has a date with his first ever groomer Thursday. Gonna use that deshedding servce, teeth, makes him feel better. I do his nails and wash him but i hurt my back bad when i washed him last. (In aug he had gotten sprayed by skunk, i gave him his 4th bath that day before it was gone. Then 2-3weeks go by and he decides to run off and eat soemthing dead and roll around in it. I washed him and normally he gets in tub by himself but its high walled and his arthritis didnt want him in, it hurt me when i put his 102lb self in the bathtub so let someone else do it this time) gonna see if the pampering helps him, i nnow him bejng clean ill be able to waller on him like we used too so that may help too.
A stray came up and killed two rabbits from our gazebo, didnt even eat them, just went i to drag another cage off its stand across the yard then knock two more cages off their stand. The rabbits screaming is what woke me not the cages being ripped down. Husband was still sound asleep..dog was shot and it ran away while he got everything cleaned up. Husband doesnt trust us out there with crazy dogs poor man did it all himself. I kinda felt bad bc we had been putting off harvesting all those growouts since our weekends were getting schedualed for us by family needing help moving but at same time i feel like if we had then we woulda lost our breeders..all well. We did manage to sell 4 growouts tho. Now we just gotta harvest 11. I think we'll take a break from our frequent breeding (we did 6 all in pairs of twos so that there was always babies, but i think we are just gonna do 4 in pairs with even more time btwn rotations.) If so we'll  need to harvest more than 11...maybe when im not looki g after so many kids with frequent feedings itll be better to get big again..but since its been 9months of us trying for our own 3rd final child itll be some time. Who knows we may not get too..took over year for our second and with my thyroid still messed up it could take longer still..who knows..
My oven is still weird working sometimes and not others, motherboards half melted.. i tried selljng my clarinet (wooden yamaha advantage ycl400) but this small town means only band kids are interested and no one has lowest asking price of 400$. The thing is over 1000$ im giving more than a major discount. I just wanna earn somthing to help my husband get a new stove.
If you have tips on selling anything or earning money, let me know. I tried selling knitted and crocheted hats and toddler clothes but im not fast since i have so many lil kids to care for whose at ages of frequent feedings. Plus it doesnt help tthat here everyone and their mother does some form of craftig so it doesnt really sell unless its absurdly dirt cheap. Making all that time i snached here and there pointless.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2019)

Cute pup. Sorry you've been through a heck of a lot since you were last here. I don't know how you've managed to hold up. None of my business and I don't know any details, but are there any other family members that can lend a hand with all of this? Seems like you're the "go to" for just about everything... Anyway, nice to have you stop in and hope you can come by more regular.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2019)

You surely have been and continue to be the family caregiver. Very tiring job that!

How is it that the neighbor can cut your access to a shared well???
I wonder if you could sell the clarinet on ebay for what it is worth.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes its very tiring. And yup i am the go to person since im the stay at home mom since all immidiate and extended family works. But if i need help, nope no ones got the time or means. Somehow ppl think that since your stay at home mom you got time to do what they want plus get all your stuff done (since you know all us sahm do is sit around anyway) and bc your family you dont need paid for it. I love helping ppl but im getting burnt out on being taken advantage of..id rather spend my time helping and visiting my Alzheimer's family thats left while i can in my now nonexistent spare time. Man i miss her so much, i wonder if the others will get as bad as she did.. 
Uh, yeah the way they got to cut ppl off is the water got to a certain level and when it does legally they can shut the others access so that their access doesnt go dry also. They called someone out to inspect it. But i had personally never heard ofbit before now, but iv also never been on well water before either.
I havent tried putting clarinet on ebay bc iv sold a fitbit before and it was 20$ to ship so i couldnt imagine how much itd be to ship my clarinet in its hard case.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2019)

I hope that isn't your only source of water!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 16, 2019)

Unfortunately it is, county said itll be anout 7-10yrs before they get out that way. So qe cant move out there until water source is taken care of. I wish there was something i could do..my husband had wanted his daddys land for so long and when his granny handed it over with hisfathers other possessions he was so excited to be where he knew his daddy best..(he died when my husband started highschool early 2000z)..i want it for him too so makes me feel bad i cant help him


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2019)

Can you save up for a well? I know it is a ton of money though. I can't imagine having to share a well with someone who has the legal right to stop you from using it.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 16, 2019)

We are saving so far but having got to set up a meeting with anyone yet. We were going too but his grandma told us that 5acres was scouted already with no luck which was why they had to share, so for now we save til we can get an idea of how much they'll charge for scouting again. The ground is a nightmare up there its loaded with trees so the ground is very uneven and your foro will fall thru the pine needles not knowing roots and everything are.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2019)

Are wells there point wells, dug wells or drilled wells?


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 18, 2019)

I hadnt even asked my husband. He was the one who walked up there talking to all the neighbors. Thats how we found out half of someones swimming pool was on our land.
But was in a reck yesterday. Im mixed emotions. The whole reason we were out that rainy day was bc take ace to his first professional grooming, i forgot his rabies shot paper but he had his tag on. I told her this years update shot was done 2days prior. That he had his tag and ill just run home real quick and get it. She said it was ok she just wanted to varify things. She said let me call, she called the vet, they gave her info and asked for then told them to print a copy for her records. She said shed take him on back while ill go to vets to get that one. Im mad bc i have papers at hkme bit now the vet is expecting me. On the way up there is when i hit a heavy duty truck carring some kind of tank canisters. It was stoped at a railroad track but had no brakes or flashers on. I slowed down anyway bc its railroad tracks but when i realized it wasnt moving i hot brakes too hard and my steering locked up and we skidded into it anyway. My 2yr was fine. My 9mo nephew was fine. I hit my knee pretty bad but not medical emergency so i refused to go to hospital. Anyway call my husband and he sounded so mad. Made me feel worse. My sister met me there and she dropped off my 5yr old who she picking up from school for me bc i was supposed to be at the groomers and she took her son home. Got us all in husbands truck and got home. We stayed while husband went to get ace. He couldnt find the lady and went looking found ace in a cage too small for him and when she came in she asked for his papers so she could start. He asked her if she had done anything yet she said no and he just asked for him back to forget it. So babsically i was in a reck for nothing. I cost my husband soo much money for nothing.
There was soo many wrecks within the last few weeks with ppl dying and needed cut out of cars, i guess we did have some luck yesterday. That deasel never hit us from behind when it stopped just steps away from us..but boy im feeling the pain in my knee and foot. My pelvis, neck and right shoulder blade area sure do hurt. Barely slept at all and ibuprofen isnt touching it


----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh that is ugly! I think you might want to get checked out given those last 2 sentences. Could be whiplash or worse!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeah i have an apt later today for a going over


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2019)

So sorry... guess we all should slow down and not be in such a rush... We all get busy and have to many irons in the fire at once and sooner or later accidents happen. Glad it wasn't more serious. Hope you get good news from the doc about all your pain issues.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 24, 2019)

All was a good in the xrays. Did show my pre-existing issue of an mild anterior wedge deformalities of lower thoracic with anterior endplates hasnt progressed too bad in several years do thats some good news. My pains have went down to just tolerable lower back/pelvic pain without meds. Made arrangement for a therapeutic massage for gentle realignment.
Since my daily nausea has been stronger than usual for past week and half , i gave in and tested. It was positive finally. so 10mo trying has paid off for our 3rd and last child. Glad it happened sooner than when we tried for our second.  
And today was finally dry outside and amazingly our yard drained quickly so i gt to harvest a good bit of chickweed before the freeze is supposed to set in this weekend.
I was able to sell 3 rabbits to a family member and another to a friend so thats good news too!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2019)

Congrats on the future mini human, I hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 24, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------

